# Model T, South Wales - February 2014



## UEP-Wales (Feb 5, 2014)

*Model T - South Wales
February 2014

Model T or the more recently known Waterton Manor has been around since the early 1990s when it was a pretty decent establishment within the location industrial community. However, when companies began to cease trading, business started to dry up for this public house and it unfortunately closed it’s doors for a final time in 2012.







Floors are damp, windows smashed and the roof is being stripped. Model T is suffering from metal thieves that are intent on removing anything of value within the building, no matter on the consequences.
















Exploring Model T was surprisingly enjoyable. Despite the high amount of knives, bolt cutters and axes dotted around, there was a sense of peacefulness while walking around, admiring the elegant woodwork…. Oh and the slides!





























Thanks for looking and as always more shots can be found on my website... Just click here! ​*


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2014)

Couldn't believe the ball pool! Looks a really nice explore. 
Top photos as always sir!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great report & photos,amazing the woodwork is still intact.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 5, 2014)

Really good report. Thanks.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 5, 2014)

Hopefully this period will just be a 'pause' in the history of this nicely fitted out building. Cheers for the share


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 5, 2014)

great report, glad you enjoyed your trip on the slide, I'm going to have to call in soon and have a go


----------



## Pilot (Feb 5, 2014)

The lion's head is magnificent. I wonder what will become of the place or the site?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 5, 2014)

Cheers all, much appreciated! Cunning - Yeah that slide is mega fun, you've got to try it 



UrbanX said:


> Couldn't believe the ball pool! Looks a really nice explore.
> Top photos as always sir!



I was half way down the slide as you text lol! Sorry I couldn't meet up with you but give me a shout next time your near!

Cheers dude!


----------



## MrDan (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, I didn't expect a ball pool in somewhere like that. Good to hear you didnt meet any undesirables whilst you were there.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh that's awesome man! Great pics too! Thank you


----------



## bodrick (Feb 14, 2014)

can remember taking my kids here years ago.
Thanks bring back very happy memories.


----------

